# 10/14/15 Santa Rosa Sound



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Headed out in the backyard for a quick evening session. Hit up a productive dock and found the area loaded with mullet. Put a clouser in the mix and on the second set of casts, I came up with a healthy 17" trout. Waited till the sun went down and was off the water within an hour.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Great pictures , thanks for sharing !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal...always producing w/ that fly is an accomplishment brother!!!


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Jason said:


> Good deal...always producing w/ that fly is an accomplishment brother!!!


I hear that. I have spent the better half of the summer getting rejected by redfish consistently. Enough to drive me crazy!


----------



## bill007 (Mar 17, 2016)

Wade-fishing in SR.sound is good as soon as the water warms up.


----------

